# Neuling! Viele Fragen



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
heute hat mir mein Tackledealer ein Angebot gemacht und zwar eine D.A.M  Quick Stick Fly 5#6  2,55m dazu eine Cormoran Flycor # 5-6 für 40 € Alleine die Rute kostet 46 Euro und die Rolle 25 €. Da musste ich zuschlagen. So jetzt die Frage was für eine Schnur (wollte mit Trockenfliege angeln, also schwimmende) ? Was brauche ich an Vorfachmaterial? Was empfehlt ihr mir? Taugt meine Combo was? Noch was zu meinem Gewässer: Es ist die Wupper, sie ist zwischen 5 und 20m breit und zwischen 0,30cm- 3m tief. Sie läuft teils schnell und teils langsam. Mein Zielfisch ist Forelle, wobei Äschen und Barben auch wilkommen sind. Mit der Barbe ist so ne Sache die steht ja am Grund, aber ich denke, dass wenn ich ein langes Vorfach nehme ich auch mit einer Nymphe angeln kann oder ? Ist es schwer alles zu erlernen? Was sollte ich als Anfänger alles beachten?

PS: Schreibt einfach alles, was euch dazu einfällt. Danke schonmal


MfG:vik:


----------



## Forellen Luki (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hi,
Also zu deiner 5er rute eine 5 WF schnur nehmen da es eine sogenannte keulenschnur ist für den anfang vll nicht verkehrt.

Vorfach: da gibt es konisch gezogene d.h. das sie vom knoten an dem sie an die flugschnur gebunden ist zur spitze hin dünner wird.
Es gibt aber noch anderes material und technik das mit loop to loop verbindungen an die flugschnur gebunden wird. Da ist es in der regel so das es ein vorfach gibt bei dem du mono schnüre anknüpfen kannst. So das das Vorfach aus 2 schnüren besteht und du nur die spitze an knüpfen musst oder wechselst. (gibts gute von Orvis sind zwar teuer aber sehr gut und halten lange)

http://www.tvdmfishing.com/daitschen_index.htm

Nymphe: klar etwas längeres vorfach und Nymhpe. geht auf Barbe.
Tungsten Nymphen sind etwas schwerer und sinken schnell zum boden.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Volk3r (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hiho,
ich befische die Wupper oberhalb Beyenburg und bin dort mit Nymphen am erfolgreichsten. Eine Beschwerung ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, wichtiger ist es, das Gewässer richtig zu lesen. Mit einer einfachen 5er WF (z.B. Rio Mainstream) kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen. Als Vorfach reicht für Nymphen ein Stück Mono 20er zwischen 1m und 1,5m. Dazu einen Bissanzeiger (Knete, Fluse oder mini Styroporkügelchen in orange) und fertig. Da im Moment die Forellen fast ausschließlich unter Bäumen und Büschen stehen, wirst Du zum Anfang sicherlich eine Menge Hänger bekommen. Daher sind verjüngte Vorfächer für den Start zu teuer. 
An Nymphen sind braune Bachfloh Imitate auf 10er Haken z.Z. der "Top Köder". Als trockene Fliegen fische ich fast ausschließlich braune CDC Spinner auf 10er oder 14er Haken. Allerdings sind bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen die Nymphen erfolgreicher. 
Einfach erst mal anfangen und ausprobieren. Später, wenn Du die ersten Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst Du mit dem Tuning der Sachen anfangen. Watstiefel sind übrigens eine sehr sinnvolle Anschaffung, gerade für die Wupper.


----------



## Forellen Luki (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Schön ausführlich daumen hoch ;-)


----------



## stroffel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hi, Bei meiner ersten Rolle war eine recht billige Schnur drauf die nicht viel getaugt hat. Habe mir vor einiger zeit dann eine Rio Mainstream geholt und bin super zufrieden. Wirft sich (zumindest mit meiner Combo) richtig gut und ist im Vergleich zu anderen marken schnüren fast schon ein schnäppchen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur WF5F (Schwimmende Keulenschnur) gefischt und denke dass sie für einsteiger am universellsten einsetzbar sind.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Ich weis, dass ich zwar nicht die beste Combo habe, eher eine Billig-Combo, aber sie ist ja zu testen da, ob mir das Fliegenfischen überhaupt Spaß macht. An der Schnur wollte ich allerdings nicht sparen. Welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen (schwimmend) ? Brauche ich sonnst noch etwas? Ich habe jetzt Rute,Rolle,Fliegen,Wathose,Watkescher............Ich denke Schnur,Vorfach dürfte das einzige sein oder? Oder brauch man auch eine Schnur zum unterfüttern?


MfG


----------



## Volk3r (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Schnur s.o.

Backing ist bei einer 5er eigentlich nur dazu da, den Spulenkern aufzufüllen, damit die Schnur nicht klingelt. Da reicht jede 40er Mono mit geringem Drall (z.B. Berkley HiVis in Gold, oder jedes andere Geflecht). Ist aber fürs Fischen völlig unnötig.

Ansonsten benötigst Du die Standardausrüstung:

Kescher, Löseschere, Fischbetäuber, Massband, Messer, FISCHEREISCHEIN und ERLAUBNISKARTE sowie je nach Gewässer weitere Unterlagen (Fangstatistik, Kugelschreiber ...)

Evtl. ist ein Sinkmittel für Nymphen und Nassfliegen, sowie ein Schwimmmittel für Trockenfliegen sinnvoll. Dazu ein Trockenschwamm (kann ruhig der künstliche Nachbau vom Amadou (Samaodou) sein, evtl. reicht auch ein Taschentuch der "schnellen" Marke), einen Knipser und evtl. eine Kamera für den ersten Fang


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Welche anständige Schnur könnthr mir denn empfehlen ?


----------



## Ronny N. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

@SpinnAngler93,

die Schnur sollte auf alle Fälle zur Rute passen. Mit einer WF schnur machst du nichts verkehrt, habe diese auch als Anfänger gut werfen können. Kaufe deine erste Schnur im Angelladen und lass dir zeigen wie man Backing, Schnur und Loop ordentlich montiert.

Viel Spass beim Fliegenfischen wünscht Ronny N.


----------



## fritte (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hi,

also ich wundere mich, das so wenige von den cracks hier mal was schreiben.
Kann vieleicht daran liegen, das alle 2-3 Seiten, immer diese selben fragen kommen.
Vieleicht mal so an die Admins, generell mal was zusammen zulegen um es den einsteigern ein wenig einfacher zu machen.
Mit den board fliegen gehts ja auch.

MMMMH, ne wf schnur.
Die aussage ist ok, nur bringt ihn das kein wenig weiter.
Was für eine würdet ihr ihm raten, so verstehe ich die frage.
Also eher eine wf longbelly via Teeny  oder eher eine pounch pro via guidline oder aber eine sharkskin  ala 3M
Jede hat einen anderen aufbau der Keule und auch das Coating ist unterschiedlich und auf best. bedingung abgestimmt.

Doch ehrlich gesagt, diese frage welche schnur du kaufen sollst, kann dir so gut wie keiner beantworten, denn das problem ist, wir kennen weder die Rute und ihr verhalten noch wissen wir deine wurfkünste einzuschätzen.
Desweiteren neigen einige dazu eine Rute lieber etwas zu überladen sprich sie nehmen gerne mal ne klasse höher um auch bei Wind gut raus zu kommen.
Doch meist habe zu mindest ich, immer 1-2 ersatz ruten und demnach auch schnüre dabei, um auf alle situationen mich einstellen zu können.

Nimm die Rute und geh damit zu einem Händler der sich wirklich damit auskennt, der läßt dich dann auch ein paar schnüre probe werfen bevor du irgend einen schrott bzw. bevor du unnütz geld aus dem fenster wirfst.
Ach ja, bei einer klasse 5 finde ich, solltest du schon gescheites backing drauf haben, denn es ist ja nicht gesagt das da nur fische bis 1 kg einsteigen, und wenn du einen Fisch wegen fehlendem backing verliehrst dann auch gleich noch die Hauptschnur und das sind nicht nur kosten, das wäre eine absolute S....... dem tier gegenüber welches die ganze schnur mit sich schleppt und dann ggf. irgendwo verändet.

Ok, jetzt habe ich aber genug gelabert und hoffe das die Jungs mit ahnung sich hier mal zu worte melden.
gruß und tight lines
Carsten


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Danke erstmal. Mein Problem ist, ich bin Neueinsteiger. Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung welche Schnur zu meiner Rute passt? Ich weis nur, dass ich eine anständige Schnur haben wollte und somit dort auch nicht sparen will. Einen Hädler haben wir hier nicht, nur einen, der mir ne heruntergesetzte Schnur für 15 Euro verticken will. Ich glaube das ist nicht das ware vom Ei. Was habt ihr denn so alles für bezahlbare (50€) Schnüre ? Ich sag schonmal im Vorraus ich hatte erst ein mal so ein Ding in der Hand und habe die Schnur einfach treiben lassen. Ich bitte um weitere Tipps


MfG


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Jetzt kommt das, was jedes mal bei dem Thema gesagt wird. Mach am besten einen Wurfkurs. Da lernst du das Werfen am schnellsten. Außerdem kann dir der Lehrer auch bei der Schnurwahl helfen.


----------



## Volk3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Wie schon geschrieben:

RIO Mainstream , ca. 40€ kringelt nicht, glatt und gut zu werfen

Cortland Fairplay, Preis weiss ich aktuell nicht, brauchbare Schnur für den Einstieg

Vision Attack, Preis weiss ich z.Z. auch nicht, fischt aber ein Kollege und ist zufrieden

Guideline 4cast, Klasse Schnur (fische ich gerne) kostet ca. 60 - 70€

Im Preissegment bis 50€ gibt es brauchbare Schnüre. Evtl. auch wirklich gute im Angebot. Prinzipiell kannst Du aber mit einer Schnur vom Markenhersteller (RIO, 3M, Guideline, Lee Wulf, Teeny, Vision, Cortland usw.), der jahrelange Erfahrung hat, nichts falsch machen. Nicht kaufen würde ich z.B. No-Name, Cormoran, Balzer und eBay Angebote. Diese führen Schnüre nur nebenbei um das Fly-Fi Segement mit zu bedienen, sind aber selten wirklich gut. Mit englischen Importen a la Shakespeare habe ich ebenfalls keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei einem aus einer DT10 geschnittenen Schusskopf riss dieser in der Mitte (!) durch, als ein kleiner Rapfen (<50cm) eingestiegen ist.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Die Rio Mainstream ist von Jenzi oder?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Sind das hier die gleichen?: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rio-MainStream-T...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c12e34ba6

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rio-Mainstream-W...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439eb02f2d


----------



## Volk3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Die RIO ist von RIO  Evtl. vertreibt Jenzi diese (wie auch der Gerlinger) 

Die beiden eBay Modelle sind unterschiedlich alt. Ich würde die neuere bevorzugen, denn dann ist noch mehr Lösungsmittel in der Schnur und diese ist a) geschmeidiger und b) hält sie länger.

Eine gute Quelle ist z.B. auch der Rudi Heger.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Oke danke, abe welche ist die neuere? Der 2. Link von mir ?


----------



## felix181 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Oke danke, abe welche ist die neuere? Der 2. Link von mir ?


Ich würde sagen Link 1 ist die neueste, aber schau doch einfach auf die Homepage von RIO - dort sind alle aktuellen Produkte beschrieben...


----------



## Volk3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Meine letzte Mainstream (Mai 2010) hatte die Verpackung wie im Link 1.

Bestelle die Schnur bei einem Händler und Du bekommst schon das richtige. Bei eBay bin ich mehrfach reingefallen, gerade was Schnüre angeht. Ich habe hier noch eine "originale Cortland Klasse 5 Vollsinkschnur", nur leider ein China Nachbau.

Die Schnur in Link 2 ist übrigends eine S2 Sinktip Schnur. Die brauchst Du an der Wupper nie und nimmer. Die ersten 12m sind schnell sinkend, nicht ideal für Trockenfliegen und Gewässer, die flacher als 2m sind


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Oh habe ich grnicht gesehen, denn mir gibg es ja eigentlich nur um die Verpackung welche die neuere ist. Kenn ihr ein Händler, wo man die neue Mainstream bestellen kann? Wie ich gesehen habe, hat Gerlinger nur die ältere.


----------



## felix181 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Oh habe ich grnicht gesehen, denn mir gibg es ja eigentlich nur um die Verpackung welche die neuere ist. Kenn ihr ein Händler, wo man die neue Mainstream bestellen kann? Wie ich gesehen habe, hat Gerlinger nur die ältere.


Schau bei den diversen Shops im Internet - ich schätze, dass fast jeder RIO anbietet...


----------



## Borg (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread eröffnen, deswegen nutze ich mal diesen mit . Also, eigentlich bin ich Stipper und habe vom Fliegenfischen null Ahnung und davon reichlich . Nun dachte ich mir, dass ich mich mal mit dem Fliegenfischen beschäftigen könnte. Wollte gerne mal die Erft mit der Fliegenrute befischen. Da ich, wie gesagt, keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen habe, nun also folgende Fragen:

1) Gibt es ein gutes Buch um sich in die Thematik mal reinzulesen? Wenn ja, welches?

2) Was für eine Rute/Rolle könnt Ihr empfehlen? Preis für Beides sollte 400,- € nicht überschreiten. Was benötigt man sonst noch so?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## stichling-hunter (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

*zu 1.)*
Ja, "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber *klick mich*

*zu 2.)*
Für 400€ bekommt man defintiv was vernünftiges zusammengestellt, sogar schon was luxuriöses von Sage (allerdings nur die Einsteigermodelle)! Da würde sich auch glatt eines dieser beiden Sets anbieten: Sage Launch Outfit oder Sage Vantage Outfit 
Ansonsten benötigst du:
- ein paar gezogene Ersatz-Vorfächer
- natürlich Fliegen, Nymphen, kleine Streamer
- Vorfachmaterial
- Fliegenfett o.ä.
- eventuell eine Wathose
und dann kannst auch schon loslegen, die restlichen mehr oder weniger nützlichen Utensilien sammeln sich mit der Zeit ganz von allein an 


.


----------



## Borg (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Ja, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antwort #6. Das Buch hatte ich schon bei Amzone rausgeguckt, da es viele gute Wertungen bekommen hat. Da ist es aber leider nicht lieferbar zurzeit .

Mit der Ausrüstung muss ich dann mal schauen, da es wohl auch beim Fliegenfischen auf den Zielfisch ankommt, soweit ich das bisher rausgefunden habe. Wusste gar nicht, dass man mit der Fliege auch auf Zander und Hecht gehen kann ;+.

Mein Zielfisch ist dann wohl eher die Forelle & Äsche, denke ich. Aber deswegen will ich halt vorher auch erstmal ein vernünftiges Buch lesen, um mich zu orientieren. 

Kennt zufällig jemand einen Händler, der vielleicht aufs Fliegenfischen spezialisiert ist, in Köln oder Umgebung? Denke, dass eine Vor-Ort-Beratung nie schaden kann.

Danke und Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gezz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hallo,

ganz in deiner Nähe hat Rolf Renell seinen Showroom. Dort kannst Du dir alle seine angebotenen Artikel (www.fliegen-shop.de) anschauen und vorallem: AUSPROBIEREN

Sobald Du dich ein wenig mit dem Fliegenfischen beschäftigt hast, wirst Du merken, dass jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben hat. Ich würde daher auch nicht auf pauschalisierte Aussagen wie "Kaufe dir die Rute X, die ist gut!" hören. Bei Rollen und Schnüren ist das was anderes. Aber die Rute sollte zu DIR (und natürlich deinem speziellen Einsatzzweck -gewässer) passen. 

Ich lege Dir wirklich wärmstens ans Herz keine übereilten Käufe zu tätigen. Kauf dir das Buch, informier dich im Netz und bilde Dir ein erstes Bild. Damit gehst Du zu einem Fachmann und lässt Dich beraten. Bei Rolf kannst Du direkt auch einen Kurs machen. Dann kommst Du von Anfang an nicht in die Gefahr dir Fehler anzueignen die Du nachher nur schwer wieder los wirst.

Ich habe es jedenfalls vor zwei Jahren so gemacht und bin sehr zufrieden! 

Viele Grüße,
Alex

EDIT: URL korrigiert


----------



## Borg (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hallo gezz,

vielen Dank für den Link (hast allerdings ein "n" bei fliege vergessen  ) und den Hinweis! Der Showroom ist ja fast bei mir um die Ecke. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen und mich beraten lassen. So einen Kurs für Anfänger würde ich mir natürlich auch gerne reinziehen.

Ja, Ruten kaufe ich grundsätzlich auch nicht auf Zuruf! Hole mir lediglich Inspirationen. Mit meiner Frage ging es mir auch eher darum, gute Hersteller ausfindig zu machen. Beim Stippen verlasse ich mich halt auf Browning, aber die stellen ja keine Fliegenruten/-rollen mehr her . Und was das Fliegenfischen angeht, bin ich halt noch völlig unbefleckt und kenne ausser House of Hardy keinen Hersteller. Da ich auch keine Lust habe mir irgend nen Ramsch für kleines Geld zu kaufen, betreibe ich vorher immer erst ausgiebige Marktforschung :m.....ich denke, das ist beim Fliegenfischen genauso wie auch beim Stippen: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## gezz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hi,

eine positive und lobenswerte Einstellung! 

Gibt leider genug Interessierte die anders an die Sache rangehen. Sind meistens aber auch dann diejenigen, die sich nach ein paar Monaten wundern, warum sie "A" immer noch die gleichen Probleme beim Werfen haben oder "B" keinen Spaß mehr am Fischen haben, weil sie aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnisse und ausbleibender positiver Ergebnisse die Motivation verlässt.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Karpfennase (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hallo Borg,
wie gezz schon sagt, kann man nicht irgendeine Rute empfehlen und eine andere verteufeln .
Ich habe mit dem Vision-Attack-Set http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/vision-....html?osCsid=32239498d0c85a81b6812907a2e03da0 angefangen, mittlerweile habe ich mich mit Loop ausgestattet. Aber mit dem oben genannten Set hast du eine top Qualitaet zu einem guten Preis. Mehr benoetigt man am Anfang nicht. 
Die restlichen 200Eur kannst du in ein paar atmungsaktive Watstiefel (keine Gummihose!), eine Weste, Watkescher und eine Brille  stecken. Dann benoetigst du noch noch ein paar Fliegen und es kann losgehen .


----------



## gezz (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Nicht zu vergessen Vorfächer und Vorfachmaterial, eine Löseschere und ein wenig Fett. Dann hast Du aber wirklich bald alles  (Zumindest für die Trockenfliegenfischerei)

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Moin,

ich finde es bei Watstiefeln generell schwierig, immer gleich atmungsaktive zu empfehlen. Für meinen Bach habe ich mir z.B. bewusst Gummiwatstiefel von Le Chameau gekauft. Das ganze Gestrüpp macht Atmungsaktive sehr schnell den Garaus.

T


----------



## gezz (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Dem würde ich auf jeden Fall zustimmen! Gerade bei der Indianerfischerei WÜRDE ich auch auf robuste Watsrümpfe/-stiefel zurückgreifen. Ich sage "würde", weil ich meine Wathose für alles nutze. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme. 

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Karpfennase (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Dann seit ihr entweder 'schlecht-Wetter-Angler' oder richtige Maenner |supergri
Ich halte es bei diesen Temperaturen nicht aus in den Gummisachen. Ich habe eine Neoprenhose, die ist fuer den Sommer viel zu warm. Also habe ich mir mal eine Gummihose zugelegt. Ist zwar nicht ganz so warm, aber eine lange Unterhose sollte man schon anziehen, damit der Schweiss aufgesogen wird. 
Mit meinen atmungsaktiven Hueftstiefeln (habe ich mir mal gebraucht bei ebay gekauft) ist alles prima. Man darf zwar nicht in zu kaltes Wasser gehen, aber gerade im Sommer ist es ideal, gerade wenn man nur bis zur Wade im Wasser steht 

@Tobsn - wie meinst du das, die Hose geht schnell kaputt? Sind die wirklich so anfaellig? Ich bin mit meiner noch nicht durchs Gestruepp...


----------



## ulfster (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Ich finde auch, normale Hüftstiefel für den Bach bis max. 50cm Tiefe okay. Gerade wenn man viel durch Unterholz, Gestrüpp muss würde ich auch keine Atmungsaktiven anziehen.

Habe dafür die Hodgman Caster seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz und die sind immer noch dicht, trotz Dornen, Haken, Holz usw. ...gibts auch bis Größe US 16.

Wenn man weiss wo man fischt und wie man heil hin kommt sind atmungsaktive natürlich angenehmer.


----------



## gezz (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*



Karpfennase schrieb:


> Dann seit ihr entweder 'schlecht-Wetter-Angler' oder richtige Maenner |supergri
> Ich halte es bei diesen Temperaturen nicht aus in den Gummisachen. Ich habe eine Neoprenhose, die ist fuer den Sommer viel zu warm. Also habe ich mir mal eine Gummihose zugelegt. Ist zwar nicht ganz so warm, aber eine lange Unterhose sollte man schon anziehen, damit der Schweiss aufgesogen wird.
> Mit meinen atmungsaktiven Hueftstiefeln (habe ich mir mal gebraucht bei ebay gekauft) ist alles prima. Man darf zwar nicht in zu kaltes Wasser gehen, aber gerade im Sommer ist es ideal, gerade wenn man nur bis zur Wade im Wasser steht
> 
> @Tobsn - wie meinst du das, die Hose geht schnell kaputt? Sind die wirklich so anfaellig? Ich bin mit meiner noch nicht durchs Gestruepp...



Ich habe eine atmungsaktive Wathose die ziemlich robust ist. Weder schwitze ich (richtige Unterbekleidung vorausgesetzt), noch brauche ich größere Angst vor Dornen haben. Bisher ist sie dicht. Bei warmem Wetter kommt eine dünne Unterhose drunter, im Winter noch eine Fleece-Hose und gut ist.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Karpfennase (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*



> Ich habe eine atmungsaktive Wathose die ziemlich robust ist. Weder schwitze ich (richtige Unterbekleidung vorausgesetzt), noch brauche ich größere Angst vor Dornen haben. Bisher ist sie dicht. Bei warmem Wetter kommt eine dünne Unterhose drunter, im Winter noch eine Fleece-Hose und gut ist.



Im Winter ziehe ich die Neopren an und manchmal noch eine dicke Fleece-Hose drunter, je nach Wetter.
Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit den atmungsaktiven Stiefeln, aber irgendwer meinte hier doch, dass die Teile anfaellig seien?!

Aber ihr habt Recht - fuer einen Anfaenger reichen auch Gummihosen


----------



## karpfen11 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*

Hey ,
Ich wollte ma das fliegenfischen ausprobieren !
welche rute+rolle sind oke dafür ? 
könntet mir ja vieleicht pa tipps geben were nett 

lg


----------



## BigEarn (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neuling! Viele Fragen*



karpfen11 schrieb:


> Hey ,
> Ich wollte ma das fliegenfischen ausprobieren !
> welche rute+rolle sind oke dafür ?
> könntet mir ja vieleicht pa tipps geben were nett
> ...



Schau mal hier vorbei


----------

